# :: ECS Tuning :: New Bike Racks and Back Up Assist System 78% OFF



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

ECS tuning is happy to present to excellent universal fitment items just in time for summer tune up season.


We are happy to carry Rockmounts bike rack solutions. Rockymounts are designed to fit your OEM roof rack bars for Audi, VW, and BMW roof racks base bars. These European inspired bike racks look and fulfill the part. Available in a wide array of colors as pictured below you can choose a color that accents your car. No longer are we stuck with bulky, high profile, and ugly standard grey/black/alloy bike carriers. These colorful bike racks are low profile and subtle. Installation is a breeze and the look is fantastic!


We also have locks available for these racks to protect your bicycles too. If you don't have roof rack base bars we have many available for most models. PM me for details on those.


 *Click here for pricing and ordering details for Rockymounts and roof racks*







ECS Tuning also has a limited supply of back up assist sensor systems. These come straight from VW/Audi and are currently 78% off. Installation instructions are included with the kit. Install is very straightforward and ensures you install everything properly. The parking assist system is a stand alone system that does not require any sort of vagcom programming. You can color match the sensors to you car's paint as well as install these on almost any car (VW, Audi, BMW, Porsche, Acura, Ford, etc...) They look just like back up sensors you are used to seeing on most production cars. The speaker mounts under the shelf or in your C-pillar and will emit an audible tone as you approach an obstacle. The tone increases frequency as you approach objects eventually working its way to a solid tone which will indicate you are within .3 meters of an object.


 *Rear Parking Distance Sensor Systems are available here – click click for pricing details*


----------

